# New photos of Kia and Lila. Cool shots of Lila jumping :) [PICS]



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here are some new photos of Kia and Lila, of me and one of my friends.
As you can see, Lila can jump really high


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. That Lila sure has a huge vertical leap there. Really super action shots. They leave me wondering if the landings were as graceful as the leaps.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pictures. I love her legs flying all over when she jumps really high.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cool pictures!! yea i agree with Rob here, crash landings?? haha


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Haha, it really seems that way, but she usually lands normally. Sometimes she even flips her whole body in the air and lands nicely. Strange dog that Lila  She's been a jumper since she was a little puppy. Kia never had that, nor did Lila's father, so who knows where that comes from


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

HOLY COW!!! Look at that jumping!! Also, LOOK AT THAT SNOW!!! Brrrrrr


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Leap'in Lila in deed! She and Kia are having a blast!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love the pics! Makes me think of the expression, "when I say jump, you ask how high"


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow!!! Those are great pictures. I especially like the last two pics...it looks like she is just floating in the air--there is no action blur at all! What kind of camera were you using to get such nice 'action' shots?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, she is quite the jumper. I love the pic with both of them in mid-air.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The last 2 are my favorites. Great shots


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice pics Joe! My fav is the one where Lila looks like she's going to bite it on the way down!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, she's really up there! great shots!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Boy that Lia can get some major air under her. She is amazing in her form and height especially in those last pictures.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW JOE!! They sure can jump...I hope the one pic that your dog didn't land on her back funny...that would hurt! But oh my...look at the snow!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow you have some great action shots with your goldens! And boy do you have a lot of snow - the little bit we got on friday is gone already. My fave is that 1st portrait pic - that one would be framed!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awesome pics! She sure can jump!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She sure is a jumper, great pictures Joe



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh wow........ I cant believe she can jump that high!!! those were some awesome picture's!!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is some great pictures. Sorry I missed you while you were down this way. Once again it was hospital time for me.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the last two shots also!! Especially the second to last one!!  Great focus on the pics, too!! Did you use the Canon IS1? What setting? I need to get better action shots with my IS3.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

beautiful shots!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are great shots, Joe! WOW, Lila displays some "serious ups!" That girl can sky, quite athletic. Very impressive!

Do Lila and Kia play frisbie? They would be awesome, taking flight and snagging that frisbie out of the air.

~Jackie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wooohooo, you got some great shots there Joe !!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love those action shots Lila is very athletic - reminds me of Asha leaping she too has always been a leaper and jumper, only difference is Asha jumps in the water and Lila in the snow!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Now when you said that, Kia can jump in the water pretty good. Lila loves the water, but not to jump in it 
Regarding frisbie , I have to try that, you're right, Lila could be good at it.
Anyhow, thanks guys for your words, I am glad you liked the pictures.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Holy cow... those are some awesome stills!!! Both girls are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

To those who were asking, Camera was my friend's Nikon D80:


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! Those are great pictures and she sure can jump high! Looks like they had fun!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

wow, what amazing pics of gorgeous pups! beautiful scenery too!


----------

